# Laptop recommendation for photographic workflow



## Big W (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all, hope you all had a great Christmas and new years. 
I am looking for recommendations for a laptop (not mac, don't want to get into that debate).
What should I be looking for ie memory, HD size type, gfx card. 
I use lr4 , ps6 .

I have read lots of posts on various forums, but just want your opinions and guidance on this.

Budget not sure but £750 zone.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 15, 2013)

Beyond personal preferences like screen type and keyboard/track pad, I would have suggested a fast CPU, lots of RAM and a fast hard disc in that order.  But, since you are also thinking of running PS6, I believe that a graphics card now comes into the mix, but I am not sure where.  Nonetheless, when bying a laptop, remember that is is usually not hard to add RAM and/or a newer/larger/faster hard drive (or an external monitor).  But, you are pretty  much stuck with your CPU.  So, I would give careful consideration to your CPU and try to find that price/performance "sweet spot".

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's the techy blurb on graphics cards for CS6 http://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/photoshop-cs6-gpu-faq.html  There's a list of their tested graphics cards at the end too.  At this point in time, they don't particularly impact LR, although obviously that could change in the future.

Apart from that, my suggestions would be very similar with Kens - CPU would be the first thing I'd look at, and I'd go quad-core minimum.  The other bits you can easily swap out later if needed.


----------



## naskdn (Jan 16, 2013)

You should list your requirements or daily usage. Do you plan playing game on it? Or just do some casual stuff?


----------



## Big W (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks all for replies up to now.

Normal use on a day to day is. No games at all, adobe lightrooms, adobe photoshop, ms office (word, excel, outlook) ms Visio, ms project, Firefox, 

On a not so regular basis, adobe premier (video editing software).

I calibrate my current laptop screen once a month with my spider pro, and print to my epson pro 4900 when I need to. I intend to get a separate monitor later this year.

I use my Wacom tablet for most of my laptop controls, so not too bothered about inputs.

All files backed up on 3 separate NAS on my LAN and also one copy using live drive in the cloud. 

I don't fully understand the processor part of the laptops, like the Intel v AMD what's the equivalent . 

Was looking for 12gb ram minimum as my current Sony vaio f13 has 8gb and runs like a one legged dog, when anything other than Firefox is running, I have formatted it and done clean installs but still so slow, and lightrooms is now not usable, it's got to the stage I hate to turn the laptop on for my pp workflow.

Also was looking at pos two internal HD on SSD and one normal, SSD for os and lr cat, rest on normal hd.

2gb nvidea gfx card would be minimum I think after reading post link above.

So any basics for recommendations , tips, good company's you have used would be great.

Regards

Wayne.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 16, 2013)

Big W said:


> So any basics for recommendations , tips, good company's you have used would be great.



Wayne,

I have had reasonable success with Lenovo's ThinkPads over the years.  They have expanded their line-up over the years, and the new lines have been hit or miss, but the ThinkPad line seems to have maintained its reputation for a quality build.  As far as processors, I have been partial to Intel.  I am sure there are reasons to consider AMD, but I have always found Intel chips to deliver without hassle or problems.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------

